# Disheartened Ohio Graduate Seeking Job - Need Advice!



## annamatej (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello all,

My name is Anna and I live in Ohio in a city about 25 minutes east of Cleveland.  I recently completed a Medical Coding program at my local community college, and have been actively seeking a career in the medical field since December when I left my job. Along with a coding certificate, I have received my Associate of Art degree, having made the dean's list multiple semesters during my time in college.

My job search has not been easy. It has been very difficult for me to even get interviews anywhere due to my lack of experience in healthcare.  I have become so stressed and disheartened these past 6 months because I know I am a great person with a strong work ethic, and yet I have been turned down time and time again.  I even received an award at my previous job for my work performance, so I know my dedication and hard work did not go unnoticed... but it still is so hard for me to stay positive.

I will be taking my CPC exam in a little less than 2 weeks now (fingers crossed I pass the first time!), and I am hoping that having the certification will be the golden ticket to finding a job.  For those of in the area who are seeking to hire an entry-level coder, please consider contacting me through here.  I know being inexperienced may hinder my chances, but I promise I am a quick learner with a great personality. 

And now I have a question to those of you that may have been in my shoes before:  do you have any advice for me?  Should I consider searching for positions that are not necessarily coding related, but can help me gain some sort of experience so I can work my way up?  It seems nearly impossible to get a job without any experience in healthcare - especially a coding job.  I appreciate any tips you all have.  Thank you to those who took the time to read this lengthy post!


----------



## semillhouse (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Anna
 I 'm sorry to hear that you're having so much trouble. I know it can be a hard field to break into and it can get very discouraging. I found a job at a small hospital in a small town about 35 miles from my house and I was really lucky to find it. I kept in touch with a teacher from the school I attended and I talked to a local chapter member who told me about the opening. The best advice I can give you would be to try to find a local AAPC chapter you can network with and try to attend meetings if you can. A woman in my office got her job because she attended meetings and kept a copy of her resume with her. The CPC exam should help you find a job, but it definitely isn't going to be an instant job for you. Plenty of people have just as much trouble finding a job with the certification. The other coder in my office started off doing registration in the ER before she came over here, so that may be another way to get your foot in the door. It can be so hard to find a job when you don't have experience yet, but keep trying and don't give up and hopefully it will happen for you soon. Good luck!!


----------



## texancoder01 (Jun 9, 2014)

annamatej:

I PM'd you some information.

Join your local chapter and network...network...network.  Volunteer for the chapter events...the more you can get your name out there...the more likely people will remember you when an opening comes up!


----------



## cordelia (Jun 9, 2014)

My best advice is to look for non coding HIM jobs, something in registration, account rep, claim follow up, charge entry, etc. Something to get your foot in the door, gain experience (daily use of ICD 9 and CPT) and then move up to a coding job. That is how most of us started out. 


Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------

